# Boxwood maintenance...?



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

What type of fertilizer should I be giving my boxwood shrubs and when? Is there anything else that's recommended to improve plant health? When to prune and whatnot.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I put down 10-10-10 for all shrubs and trees at the start of spring, in late March. Sprinkle around the stem, or for boxwood, around the drip line. You can put some down again if you want after trimming in late spring. But don't put fertilizer down in fall as it will create new growth which will only die back come winter, leaving you with white small leaves in the winter months.

Prune/trim on a cloudy, cool day. Also, make sure you mulch around all trees and shrubs. Mulching helps retain moisture, but, most importantly, stops the spread of diseases. You can put 10-10-10 on top of the mulch before a rainy day.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Good deal! I'm already doing everything you reccomend with the exception of fertilizing.

Thank you for your time and have a good memorial day weekend.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Saint Louisan said:


> Good deal! I'm already doing everything you reccomend with the exception of fertilizing.
> 
> Thank you for your time and have a good memorial day weekend.


Fertilizing at least once per year (preferably during spring) is important for all plants and trees. You can still put it down. 10-10-10 is cheaper in a 50lb bag, that's why I buy it. There are smaller bags of shrub fertilizers, but they will be more costly if you compare per lb cost.

I even use 10-10-10 in potted plants and it produces vigorous growth because you are constantly feeding it when you water everyday. I add more 10-10-10 every month or so to the potted plants depending on if the previous pellets have dissolved. Remember to only fertilize more than once on plants you want to grow more.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Don't let your dog pee on them...


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Tadow781 said:


> Don't let your dog pee on them...


+1

My dog passes this spot in the backyard every time we return from a walk. Boxwoods came before dog. Dog will outlive boxwoods. Photo taken just now out my window.


----------

